# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Chỉ giúp chỗ mua đèn UV.

## vanlam1102

các bác có biết chỗ nào bán đèn UV ( tia cực tím ) không ạ, chỉ giúp e với.
e có con máy làm mộc vuông bị hư đèn.
e cám ơn các bác nhiều.

----------


## biết tuốt

mộc vuông là gì bác?

----------


## vanlam1102

máy có 2 hàng đèn uv trên và dưới.
người ta đưa vào một loại keo cảm quang, chiếu tấm phim có in chữ.
chỗ nào ánh sáng lọt qua sẽ làm khô keo, keo khô giống như chất dẻo vậy.
chỗ keo không khô, đem rửa nước.

----------


## zentic

Cai nay la in lua, chup ban ma, a chiu
 kho ra Khu cau cha va, gan buu dien q.5 anh ah, xin loi mod e pm bang dt

----------


## minhtriet

> máy có 2 hàng đèn uv trên và dưới.
> người ta đưa vào một loại keo cảm quang, chiếu tấm phim có in chữ.
> chỗ nào ánh sáng lọt qua sẽ làm khô keo, keo khô giống như chất dẻo vậy.
> chỗ keo không khô, đem rửa nước.


Bạn cho cái ảnh thì dễ hình dung hơn.

Đèn UV nếu loại bóng thủy tinh trong, dài tầm 40cm, khi sáng cho ánh sáng xanh dương nhạt (xanh lam) thì bạn có thể đến các công ty thiết bị y tế để mua.

----------


## vanlam1102

> Cai nay la in lua, chup ban ma, a chiu
>  kho ra Khu cau cha va, gan buu dien q.5 anh ah, xin loi mod e pm bang dt


Cầu Chà Và hả bác. e cám ơn nhé. mà khu vực đó có chỗ bán đồ điện tử hả bác.

----------


## mattroidem

Bóng đèn UV em thấy có nhiều loại, dùng chụp bản em đang dùng bóng giống bóng compact giá rẻ (25K) thấy chụp cũng tốt. Loại này em mua ở mấy tiệm bán điện gia dụng, khi mua hỏi là đèn tia cực tím chứ nói UV họ hông biết.
Hình dạng nó như vầy:



Ánh sáng màu tím tím mà chụp vô ảnh thì nó ra màu xanh  :Cool:

----------


## biết tuốt

cái naỳ em cũng có 2 cái , bác liên hệ bác ngọc anh chắc có ,http://cncprovn.com/@rum/threads/136...=7582#post7582

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Có phải bạn cần cái này ?

----------


## Gamo

Bác dùng bước sóng bao nhiêu?

Nếu bình thường dùng chụp cảm quang trong in lụa hoặc keo gỗ, bác ra các tiệm điện, đặc biệt khu quận 5, gần bưu điện Chợ Lớn, đường Phùng Hưng hỏi đèn cực tím hoặc đèn wood, bán nhiều.

----------


## th11

> các bác có biết chỗ nào bán đèn UV ( tia cực tím ) không ạ, chỉ giúp e với.
> e có con máy làm mộc vuông bị hư đèn.
> e cám ơn các bác nhiều.


hehe, bóng đèn trong máy khắc dâu, cái này có có ánh sáng màu xanh da, thực chất khắc cả mộc tròn cũng dc, nhưng dể đi tù.
bác ghé cty triệu định trên gò vấp có bán đó, giá là 180k 1 bóng, bóng này 3 tấc nhé

----------


## Gamo

Bóng này khắc dấu bằng cách nào hả bác?

----------


## th11

> Bóng này khắc dấu bằng cách nào hả bác?


bac lại thích nghien cứu a

----------


## biết tuốt

> Bóng này khắc dấu bằng cách nào hả bác?


chắc là in lưới , ngày xưa em thấy có chỗ giả mạo con dấu làm kiểu này giống phết  :Big Grin:   thằng cha đó theo em biết là chưa đi tù hehe

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chủ yếu là học hỏi anh em ấy mà :x

Ủa, in lưới khác in lụa chỗ nào? Sử dụng in lưới làm sao làm giả dấu ưược hả bác?

----------


## biết tuốt

> Hehe, chủ yếu là học hỏi anh em ấy mà :x
> 
> Ủa, in lưới khác in lụa chỗ nào? Sử dụng in lưới làm sao làm giả dấu ưược hả bác?


lưới với lụa cũng thế , bác biết in lưới thì làm dấu giả nhằm nhò gì  :Wink:  hehe em không biết gì đâu nhá mấy a công an , em nghe nói vậy thôi à  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Em chỉ biết in lụa thì bác có thể in hình lên áo, lên thiệp chứ làm dấu bằng cách nào? Chẳng lẽ ý các bác là mỗi lần in dấu phải lấy bản lụa ra kéo à?  :Cool: 

À, mà bác yên tâm, nhà em toàn công an, ko ai rớ bác đâu, đừng lo  :Cool:

----------


## h-d

giờ có loại đèn led UV công suất cao, nhưng giá cao.

----------


## Gamo

loại đó mua ở đâu vậy bác? giá cả thế nào?

----------


## h-d

bác ở HN có thể call 04.3944.5668. có nhiều loại, mua loại đèn sấy siêu sáng cỡ 1.2 triệu. đèn này chuyên dùng để sấy keo UV, và sơn mạch UV

----------

coreewa

----------


## Gamo

À à, em có nghe loại đèn này rồi. Cũng đang tính mua, ko rõ nó khác loại đèn UV thông thường ở chỗ nào hả bác?

----------


## h-d

chỉ thấy đèn led công suất cao nó nhanh khô hơn thôi bác ơi

----------


## vanlam1102

> chỉ thấy đèn led công suất cao nó nhanh khô hơn thôi bác ơi


Bác biết ở Sài Gòn có chỗ nào bán led UV không ạ. đèn ống cũng dc.
bác nào biết cho em xin cái địa chỉ luôn ạ.
em cám ơn lắm lắm

----------


## cuong

cái công nghệ này dùng tạo ra sản phẩm gì thế mấy bác?

----------


## Gamo

làm dấu giả  :Cool:

----------


## h-d

> Bác biết ở Sài Gòn có chỗ nào bán led UV không ạ. đèn ống cũng dc.
> bác nào biết cho em xin cái địa chỉ luôn ạ.
> em cám ơn lắm lắm


ở SG bác call 2 số này hỏi nhé 0908101011 Mr Quang,  hoặc 0908.683593 Mr Hải

----------

